# LYFT: Your Halloween average hourly guarantees for Oct. 30 - Nov. 1



## Feisal Mo (Dec 19, 2014)

Uber off unless there's huge Surge.

*Fri. 10/30*
$18/hr from 5pm-8pm

*Sat. 10/31*
$20/hr from 6pm-10pm
$25/hr from 10pm-3am

$20/hr from 3am-4am

*Sun. 11/1*
$18/hr from 8am-12pm


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Rats... I'm only getting a prime time 25% for Saturday 9pm - 4am Sunday, and only downtown Indy.


----------



## Rivmage (Oct 15, 2015)

*Fri. 10/30*
$30/hr from 8pm-12am
$35/hr from 12am-3am

*Sat. 10/31*
$30/hr from 8pm-10pm
$35/hr from 10pm-12am
$45/hr from 12am-3am

*Sun. 11/1*
$20/hr from 4pm-6pm
$20/hr from 8pm-10pm


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Watch the details on these. Got to get a ride each hour .... No power bonus .... And tips are added to your fares to meet the guarantee. Fares are averaged across all hours at the same guarantee level. These conditions can effectively dilute the rate quite a bit.

In saturated guarantees you will fight for your life to get one ride each hour. I generally deduct 1/3 - 1/2 of the stated Lyft guarantee rate to be realistic. I've tried them many times. They're often more like a wild gambling match scrambling for position to find one ride each hour or get zeroed out for the hour.


----------



## wrb82 (Oct 30, 2015)

Does a driver have to be on the app the entire time to get the guarantee? I only ask because the app kicks me off sometimes 3 to 4 times a night and have to go back online. Sometimes i dont even know it kicked me off until i stop watching the news.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

wrb82 said:


> Does a driver have to be on the app the entire time to get the guarantee? I only ask because the app kicks me off sometimes 3 to 4 times a night and have to go back online. Sometimes i dont even know it kicked me off until i stop watching the news.


A driver needs to be online 50 minutes out of each hour and have one ride each hour - no averaging. The average only applies when calculating fares in your qualifying hours. Any hours without 50 minutes online or a ride wouldn't be counted in the guarantee calculation. But you can do as many of the hours as you want. This is for Lyft. Uber is different.


----------



## BlackWidow911 (May 29, 2015)

grams777 said:


> Watch the details on these. Got to get a ride each hour .... No power bonus .... And tips are added to your fares to meet the guarantee. Fares are averaged across all hours at the same guarantee level. These conditions can effectively dilute the rate quite a bit.
> 
> In saturated guarantees you will fight for your life to get one ride each hour. I generally deduct 1/3 - 1/2 of the stated Lyft guarantee rate to be realistic. I've tried them many times. They're often more like a wild gambling match scrambling for position to find one ride each hour or get zeroed out for the hour.


I didn't opt in I work FT, and It's not worth giving up my power bonus!


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

I am new to Lyft and opted in hoping it is like Uber. If I have 7 hours so far today but only 5 rides, I can't make up 2 of those hours by getting more rides in the next few hours so I have equal amount? They don't average it out over the whole guarantee date for Friday? Wouldn't it start over tomorrow until 11pm (from whenever it starts) and then a new guarantee from 11pm to 3am for a complete separate guarantee? I was going to milk this one at $25 an hour since I am not hitting even close to the guarantee but then try hard core tomorrow night at 11pm regardless of the fat $40 or so guarantee an hour. 
Lyft needs to explain this better if much different from Uber.


----------



## JustStef (May 2, 2015)

BlackWidow911 said:


> I didn't opt in I work FT, and It's not worth giving up my power bonus!


It null and void the power bonus?? I opted in, is it to late to opt out? They only offered me the guarantee for Saturday from 11pm to 3 am. Or are those hours not included for the power bonus? Am I giving up the power bonus by opting in?


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

JustStef said:


> It null and void the power bonus?? I opted in, is it to late to opt out? They only offered me the guarantee for Saturday from 11pm to 3 am. Or are those hours not included for the power bonus? Am I giving up the power bonus by opting in?


Only those guarantee hours would not be included in the power bonus if they pay the guarantee. Whenever Lyft pays one of these guarantees, they will take a commission for the portion that they chip in as bonus for those hours. Also you can effectively lose your tips for those hours because tips are also counted toward your guarantee amount.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

ocbob2 said:


> I am new to Lyft and opted in hoping it is like Uber. If I have 7 hours so far today but only 5 rides, I can't make up 2 of those hours by getting more rides in the next few hours so I have equal amount? They don't average it out over the whole guarantee date for Friday? Wouldn't it start over tomorrow until 11pm (from whenever it starts) and then a new guarantee from 11pm to 3am for a complete separate guarantee? I was going to milk this one at $25 an hour since I am not hitting even close to the guarantee but then try hard core tomorrow night at 11pm regardless of the fat $40 or so guarantee an hour.
> Lyft needs to explain this better if much different from Uber.


You can't make up rides for hours you did not get a ride on Lyft. Once you do not get a ride in an hour it is lost. It's not like uber who often averages your rides per hour. Also on Lyft your guarantee payout rates are averaged in buckets according to the $ amount per hour. Your tips will also be added in to see if you hit the guarantee.

Here is an example. Say you have a 3 hour $25 per hour guarantee. First hour you get 2 rides, $20 in fares and $5 in tips. Second hour you get no rides. Third hour you get one ride for $10 with a $2 tip. Also assume you normally get the power driver bonus.

For Lyft guarantee purposes, you had two eligible hours at $25 each for $50 total. You made $37. Lyft will top you off for $13 minus 20% for a net of $10.40 added to your payout. Your total for the 3 hours is $47.40 (assuming you get power driver bonus normally).

The power bonus still applies sort of in that whatever fares and tips you did have will not have 20% taken out. Only the part that Lyft chips in pays the commission.

I don't think there's a downside to opting in. Generally the driving strategy is to just get a quick ride each hour and avoid rides the rest of the hour. That way you have minimal expenses. Even if you have one great hour, you will probably lose it through the fare averaging over remaining hours.

Also be careful of rides at the end of each hour if you already have a ride in that hour. It will chew up your time in the new hour but count as a ride in the previous hour. Generally you want to start online at about 1 minute after the hour. Then if you get a ride, take your break at about 5 minutes before the next hour. You don't want a second ride at the end of an hour.

After you get your ride in the hour, go somewhere nearby where you aren't likely to get more rides. During your end of the hour break, reposition to get a ride in a good area for the next hour.

Also stay offline about 15 minutes before the first guarantee starts. The name of the game is getting one ride per hour as soon and as quick as possible. Then think ahead to the next hour. That's been my experience due to the saturation - it's a battle to find a ride each hour.

Keep in mind also you need 90% acceptance for the *entire week* or else the bonus doesn't apply.


----------



## JustStef (May 2, 2015)

I don't know. What can I do opt out? I need those hours toward my power bonus and my minimum of 10 Prime time hours. That is more important to me. I think I will meet the minimum on my own.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

grams777 said:


> You can't make up rides for hours you did not get a ride on Lyft. Once you do not get a ride in an hour it is lost. It's not like uber who often averages your rides per hour. Also on Lyft your guarantee payout rates are averaged in buckets according to the $ amount per hour. Your tips will also be added in to see if you hit the guarantee.
> 
> Here is an example. Say you have a 3 hour $25 per hour guarantee. First hour you get 2 rides, $20 in fares and $5 in tips. Second hour you get no rides. Third hour you get one ride for $10 with a $2 tip. Also assume you normally get the power driver bonus.
> 
> ...


Man, that's an awful lot of rules & stipulations just to get a guarantee.


----------



## jo5eph (Jul 14, 2014)

Im begining to think opting in to these gaurantees can work against you. Especially if you are working part time. Lyft requests have been really low recently. So even if you are opted in , and as long as other drivers has been logged in longer than you have, how do we know the lyft system can actually keep someone from even getting rides?


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

So, the Lyft surge in Indianapolis was pretty much like every Uber surge I've ever experienced... sit in the middle of it for two hours without any pings.

Too many drivers showed up for this one, I went back to my usual Saturday night haunts and got my usual short rides from the bars to the college. Made my 90-10-50 while I was at it, so it wasn't all bad.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

grams777 said:


> You can't make up rides for hours you did not get a ride on Lyft. Once you do not get a ride in an hour it is lost. It's not like uber who often averages your rides per hour. Also on Lyft your guarantee payout rates are averaged in buckets according to the $ amount per hour. Your tips will also be added in to see if you hit the guarantee.
> 
> Here is an example. Say you have a 3 hour $25 per hour guarantee. First hour you get 2 rides, $20 in fares and $5 in tips. Second hour you get no rides. Third hour you get one ride for $10 with a $2 tip. Also assume you normally get the power driver bonus.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the explanation on Lyft guarantees. The tips are almost exactly what I used to do with Uber welfare aka guarantees. The explanation with needing that 1 trip compared to what uber did as an average is helpful.


----------



## powmoe (Jan 3, 2015)

When do they adjust your pay to the guaranteed amount? I worked the Saturday guarentee and got 3 30/h hours and 4 hours @40/h and my daily summary doesn't reflect the guarentee. From what I understand my total should be 3*24=72 + 5*32 = 160= 232 total. My net for the night was 162. So I believe that I will get extra 70.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

powmoe said:


> When do they adjust your pay to the guaranteed amount? I worked the Saturday guarentee and got 3 30/h hours and 4 hours @40/h and my daily summary doesn't reflect the guarentee. From what I understand my total should be 3*24=72 + 5*32 = 160= 232 total. My net for the night was 162. So I believe that I will get extra 70.


minus the 20% commission. I am curious too. I had a ride in each pay period that guarantees were in effect. I also hit 30 hours and 10 peak hours so I see personally what and how it works out.


----------



## drivinindc (Aug 23, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> Man, that's an awful lot of rules & stipulations just to get a guarantee.


If they don't require one fare per hour, assholes like me will drive to the middle of the nature reserve, turn on the app, and get $25 to sit next to my car reading a book. If they didn't require an acceptance %, I'd just turn it on and ignore it. If they don't require 50 minutes per hour, I'd spend half the night on Uber.

There's no way you can lose by opting in. That's not to say you'll gain anything, but there's no realistically possible downside. Sign in, and drive normally. If it ends up being a slow night, they throw you a few bucks.


----------



## Rivmage (Oct 15, 2015)

It will be reflected in your weekly summary. 

Scott


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

powmoe said:


> When do they adjust your pay to the guaranteed amount? I worked the Saturday guarentee and got 3 30/h hours and 4 hours @40/h and my daily summary doesn't reflect the guarentee. From what I understand my total should be 3*24=72 + 5*32 = 160= 232 total. My net for the night was 162. So I believe that I will get extra 70.


It's comes out later on the weekly. It's a line item adjustment near the bottom. If it's not close, ask them for a detailed calculation of it.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

ocbob2 said:


> minus the 20% commission. I am curious too. I had a ride in each pay period that guarantees were in effect. I also hit 30 hours and 10 peak hours so I see personally what and how it works out.


You should do slightly better if you have the power driver bonus. Although Lyft still deducts 20% of the amount they chip in, the fares you actually did get during that time still get the commission reduction.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

grams777 said:


> You should do slightly better if you have the power driver bonus. Although Lyft still deducts 20% of the amount they chip in, the fares you actually did get during that time still get the commission reduction.


Or time not during the guarantee. I am glad I turned on the app for 30 minutes Sunday morning to clear a needed 20 minutes. I did get one ride that I had to go 4 miles to get but we had a good conversation and even though we are rival football fans, I found out this morning that he gave me a $5 tip for the $9 ride! He was at 4.6 and needed my 5 star to help his rating. Only thing bad with Lyft is that I cannot see my up to the minute peak hours are until morning summary and that was exactly 30 minutes before last peak hour for the week. Luckily, I saw the email and needed less than that 30 minutes but sucks if I needed 45 minutes (and thinking I only needed a few minutes) and therefore wouldn't hit the bonus.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

BlackWidow911 said:


> I didn't opt in I work FT, and It's not worth giving up my power bonus!


You don't "give up" the PDB, it is just that any amount bonused is subject to the 20% commission. So if you do 50 hours to get all commissions back, then participate in a guarantee of $40 for an hour and you get $20 in fares that hour, they will bonus you $16 ($20-$4 commission). You wouldn't pay commission on the actual fares of $20. So you make $36 that hour rather than just the $20 in commission free fares you would have earned without the guarantee. If you earn $40 in fares you'd keep 100% because they didn't give you any guarantee bonus.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

ocbob2 said:


> Only thing bad with Lyft is that I cannot see my up to the minute peak hours are until morning summary and that was exactly 30 minutes before last peak hour for the week.


There is a driver stats feature in the app (if you don't have it you may need to update to latest version as it has been around for a while, you may be running an old version of the app). You can either tap the fare tracker at bottom left of screen and stats will pop up, you can scroll left and right at bottom. You can view this while not in driver mode by going into the menu, settings, and driver stats.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> There is a driver stats feature in the app (if you don't have it you may need to update to latest version as it has been around for a while, you may be running an old version of the app). You can either tap the fare tracker at bottom left of screen and stats will pop up, you can scroll left and right at bottom. You can view this while not in driver mode by going into the menu, settings, and driver stats.


Ok, nice to know I didn't need to go online to see the driver stats but that feature doesn't show your peak hours , up to the minute. The driver stats show your total daily and weekly minutes/hours with total rides. It also shows I am almost getting my pink moustache.

Anyone actually use it or should I sell it?


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Maybe your market is different? Peak hours are on bottom for me. Not on the glowstache tab, on the other ones. If you're only seeing glowstache stats try swiping left/right.


----------

